# Add me on Facebook



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I didn't realize that so many of my SM friends are on Facebook. I have had a hard time finding some of you so would you go to my profile and add me? Please?

FACEBOOK PROFILE

Thanks


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 2 2010, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880730


> I didn't realize that so many of my SM friends are on Facebook. I have had a hard time finding some of you so would you go to my profile and add me? Please?
> 
> FACEBOOK PROFILE
> 
> Thanks [/B]


For some reason I can't add you, but feel free to add me: Suzan Robertson, Atlanta.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've sent you a friend request.


Here's my profile. I've made some really good friends on here and hate to lose touch. Please include your SM name in your friend request so I'll know who you are. http://www.facebook.com/lgirdner?ref=name


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I went and it wouldn't let me add you are send a message. 

my email is [email protected], the easiest way to find me


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I sent you a request (Linda Boudreaux Scallan - that's me). 

Linda


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

There isn't a way to add you when I click your link. Here's mine though:

My Facebook


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I tried too. And the button seems not to be working. I tried to add you by "search" with your name, but there are more of the same name and the pictures don't match. Something is wrong somewhere because your picture should appear (it's on your profile) next to the names coming up with search.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 2 2010, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880780


> I tried too. And the button seems not to be working. I tried to add you by "search" with your name, but there are more of the same name and the pictures don't match. Something is wrong somewhere because your picture should appear (it's on your profile) next to the names coming up with search.[/B]



Hmmmm, I had no problem. In fact I just checked it again and went directly to her profile.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We're already friends, and I already have most SMers fbs but since everyone else is doing it, here's mine.... http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=6858...p;id=1315691289


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

added you.

if anyone wants to add me here the link - http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/orlacurley?ref=profile


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know how to get to the "friend request" link. Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=pr...&id=6317229


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880787


> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 2 2010, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880780





> I tried too. And the button seems not to be working. I tried to add you by "search" with your name, but there are more of the same name and the pictures don't match. Something is wrong somewhere because your picture should appear (it's on your profile) next to the names coming up with search.[/B]



Hmmmm, I had no problem. In fact I just checked it again and went directly to her profile.
[/B][/QUOTE]

After reading your post I went back too and tried again and this time it worked. Maybe it was a FB glitch.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hmmm didn't work for me either but if you (or anyone else) would like to add me , it's Brenda Rowe, St. John's, NL, Canada.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013


> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok I think that I have either accepted or added everyone from this thread on FB. So happy to have more friends to keep in touch with


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We're looking into an SM fan page. It's a lot of work, if done right, but hopefully we can get it going.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, *I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.*

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! It is kind of a fan page, because we wouldn't of ever even met each other if it weren't for SM. B) But we could have an actual fan page too.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881219


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

We're looking into an SM fan page. It's a lot of work, if done right, but hopefully we can get it going.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds good, can't wait! :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881220


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, *I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.*

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! It is kind of a fan page, because we wouldn't of ever even met each other if it weren't for SM. B) But we could have an actual fan page too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to belabor the point but, no, I wouldn't consider your group a fan page. Fan Pages are not "secret", as you describe it. Here's an example of a great fan page on FB from another forum I belong to:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/purseblog?ref=nf


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881223


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881220





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, *I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.*

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! It is kind of a fan page, because we wouldn't of ever even met each other if it weren't for SM. B) But we could have an actual fan page too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to belabor the point but, no, I wouldn't consider your group a fan page. Fan Pages are not "secret", as you describe it. Here's an example of a great fan page on FB from another forum I belong to:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/purseblog?ref=nf
[/B][/QUOTE]

True. You WOULD be a fan of that page Sher. LOL


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I got talked into joining Facebook awhile ago by family members because so many of my aunts, uncles and cousins live in other parts of the country and it's an easy way to keep in touch. It's also become an easy way to keep in touch with friends who no longer live in my area. Yesterday I accepted an invite to join a Maltese group. I didn't think I was joining a secret group (and would not have accepted the invite if I felt that was the case) and I didn't accept the invite because I no longer like SM. SM is a forum like no other; for me it's a place to come to learn, to share, and to interact with people who love Maltese. And if there was an emoticon of Dorothy clicking her heels and saying "There's no place like home" I'd be inserting it right here.

MaryH

p.s. If I don't accept a friend invite, please don't take it personally as it's tough enough just keeping up with the relatives. You can always find me here.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is great  

Now I can mix together my unhealthy obsession with SM and unhealthy obsession with FB...perfect. lol

Here's my FB for anyone who wants to add 
:biggrin: 

pinkpixie1588 FB


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 3 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881325


> This is great
> 
> Now I can mix together my unhealthy obsession with SM and unhealthy obsession with FB...perfect. lol
> 
> ...



THIS IS ME TOO!! :w00t: :smheat: 
I had to quit playing games on FB.. I was starting to sink permanently into the couch.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881223


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881220





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, *I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.*

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! It is kind of a fan page, because we wouldn't of ever even met each other if it weren't for SM. B) But we could have an actual fan page too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to belabor the point but, no, I wouldn't consider your group a fan page. Fan Pages are not "secret", as you describe it. Here's an example of a great fan page on FB from another forum I belong to:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/purseblog?ref=nf
[/B][/QUOTE]



KC have you seen this site? http://pennypurses.com/ 

Hi my name is Laura and I am a purse-a-holic


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 3 2010, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881335


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881223





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 3 2010, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881220





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881218





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think it's fair to say the group is for members who don't like SM. If people are leaving SM for any reason, personal or not, *I think it's good to keep in touch with them via fb...or that's why I joined anyway.*

Anyway...I think it would be nice to have a SM fan page.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! It is kind of a fan page, because we wouldn't of ever even met each other if it weren't for SM. B) But we could have an actual fan page too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to belabor the point but, no, I wouldn't consider your group a fan page. Fan Pages are not "secret", as you describe it. Here's an example of a great fan page on FB from another forum I belong to:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/purseblog?ref=nf
[/B][/QUOTE]



KC have you seen this site? http://pennypurses.com/ 

Hi my name is Laura and I am a purse-a-holic 
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I haven't seen that one... it looks like a lot of fun! Purses can be addicting for sure!

I have a favorite SA at one particular brand's boutique, so I generally buy from her.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 3 2010, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881321


> I got talked into joining Facebook awhile ago by family members because so many of my aunts, uncles and cousins live in other parts of the country and it's an easy way to keep in touch. It's also become an easy way to keep in touch with friends who no longer live in my area. Yesterday I accepted an invite to join a Maltese group. I didn't think I was joining a secret group (and would not have accepted the invite if I felt that was the case) and I didn't accept the invite because I no longer like SM. SM is a forum like no other; for me it's a place to come to learn, to share, and to interact with people who love Maltese. And if there was an emoticon of Dorothy clicking her heels and saying "There's no place like home" I'd be inserting it right here.
> 
> MaryH
> 
> p.s. If I don't accept a friend invite, please don't take it personally as it's tough enough just keeping up with the relatives. You can always find me here. [/B]




FOR YOU MARY!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I was talking about a fan page that would help SMer's find each other on FB. I don't know anything about a "secret page" nor do I want to. That seems a little juvenile. I hate those kind of secrets. The kind that make people feel left out. Especially if it for a page to bash SM. I think that is the percise reason so many people are leaving or contemplating leaving SM. It is sometime so clicky and a littly bitchy frankly. I only came her for friendship and networking with other malt owners.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 3 2010, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881344


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I was talking about a fan page that would help SMer's find each other on FB. I don't know anything about a "secret page" nor do I want to. That seems a little juvenile. I hate those kind of secrets. The kind that make people feel left out. Especially if it for a page to bash SM. I think that is the percise reason so many people are leaving or contemplating leaving SM. It is sometime so clicky and a littly bitchy frankly. I only came her for friendship and networking with other malt owners.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand where you're coming from. :thumbsup: 

Yung's company is likely going to do a fan page for SM, but to do it right takes a lot of effort. We have one at my company and we have one employee who spends a ton of time on it. So it will happen for SM eventually. I'm really glad you mentioned it!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I need to correct myself. From what was posted here, I got the impression that there was a secret SM bashing site on FB. I have been to the page in question, and it is not a bashing site at all. I do not want to leave the impression that it was. It is alot of SM members, and I did not see any bashing at all. I stand corrected. I spoke with the owner of this page and she is puzzled as well. Judging from some of the recent threads here, I was worried. But this does not seem like a bad thing. I don't know about the secret setting. Apparently a Face Book option. People would need to ask to join, but I don't think the inteniton is to exclude anyone. Mea Culpa. I stand corrected.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think that the whole Maltese FB page is simply designed as a way for all of us Maltese obsessed people to post about our babies and interact with one another. I don't necessarily post a ton of pics and stuff about Bailey on my FB profile but I love to share pics and stuff with others and this page gives me a way to do it without it being on my profile. It also helped me find lots of SM friends too! I believe that it is locked as a "secret" page so not just anyone can go on it and read the stuff that is posted. I don't think that is was meant to be rude or cliquey at all.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

there is already an official SM facebook and twitter account set up, they will be active soon, i encourage anyone who enjoys facebook to be friends and share if they wish, but any secret or invite only group is not supported, thanks


Joe


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Feb 3 2010, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881380


> I think that the whole Maltese FB page is simply designed as a way for all of us Maltese obsessed people to post about our babies and interact with one another. I don't necessarily post a ton of pics and stuff about Bailey on my FB profile but I love to share pics and stuff with others and this page gives me a way to do it without it being on my profile. It also helped me find lots of SM friends too! I believe that it is locked as a "secret" page so not just anyone can go on it and read the stuff that is posted. I don't think that is was meant to be rude or cliquey at all. [/B]


I joined Facebook ... because I have other friends, besides a lot of SM friends on there, too. I'm not that savy with FB ... but, I doubt very much that anyone from Spoiled Maltese on Facebook, too ... would reject someone on FB as a friend. I don't intend on joining any secret group. For myself, I just don't have time to cover so many forums ... including spending a lot of time on Facebook. 

Personally, I still love Spoiled Maltese. With my other post on the thread about Lynn leaving ... and, as I expressed before ... I wasn't attacking or angry with Yung, Joe, or Sher. And, I do respect all of them. I don't think anything is being done behind the scenes that is meant to be malicious or meant to intentionally hurt anyone. I do admit, however, that I hate seeing the word "drama" used every time a more serious subject arises, as I know others do, too. But, hey ... c'est la vie! 

I don't intend leaving Spoiled Maltese. If we are a SM family ... then we just have to put up with, or try and understand, or respect, one anothers opinions, as long as we are not intentionally hurting someone while doing so.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881209


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881019





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 2 2010, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881013





> Maybe we should make a fan page for Spoiled Maltese. It would make it easier to find each other. Here is my link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...p;id=1398181853[/B]


We already have a "secret group". 

I guess it's not a secret now. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she is talking about the group you are recruiting members for, Briana. She is talking about a Spoiled Maltese fan page .. one that is for members and fans who like SM. Not one for those who don't.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I joined this fan page last night but it sure wasn't because I'm unhappy with Spoiled Maltese. I joined because I knew it was for Spoiled Maltese members and figure it was a good was a good way for us all to get to know each other better through facebook. I think there may be some people that are in that FB group because they are unhappy with Spoiled Maltese and want another way to communicate with their SM friends..but I don't think the majority are unhappy..or at least I'm not. I really like this forum..more than any yorkie forum that I'm a member of, mostly because the members here are educated about breeders and we don't tolerate any backyard breeders here! But I have gotten to know many forum friends so much better through FB


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't intend to leave SM either. I do like it here. I wish there wasn't so much drama, and I hate that so many have left. But, it is a good place with good people.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881399


> I don't intend to leave SM either. *I do like it here. I wish there wasn't so much drama, and I hate that so many have left.* But, it is a good place with good people.[/B]


I completely agree. And since my post was deleted because it was supposively "promoting and FB group" I think ALL the post concerning this FB group page in this thread should be deleted. So everybody could just forget I said anything about it because it is way off topic. And I think it would make a lot more sense because a lot of members are confused now, and I can't really explain myself for my post without "promoting it". 

Thanks,
Goodbye


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online. 

I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.

People sometimes come across differently online than in person, and hurt feelings inevitably happen. So things sometimes have to be "hashed out" in more detail online to come to an agreement or an understanding. And BTW, using the word "drama" to describe an emotionally charged discussion or action might be very hurtful to some people. It's an overused word, and a trigger word, so please be sensitive to that. 

Regarding the FB group, (it's not a fan page, it's a group) since there are now so many SM members on Facebook who have "Friended" each other, I think it's a great idea to have a FB group just for us crazy Malt lovers. This way we can keep track of our SM friends, and chat about our fluffs when we are on Facebook. Then the non-Maltese friends won't think we've lost our mind. Imagine if you have 60+ Malt owners as friends on Facebook. Your wall would constantly be plastered with photos of fluffs and chats about dog bows and piddle pads, lol. So I think that a private group is a good idea. This way we don't have to subject our Malt-less friends to the fluffbutt talk. 

It may have been started at an awkward time, but still, it was a very good idea, and a good thing to have on FB. It's not a _replacement_ for SM, but an _addition _to SM for those of you who are on Facebook as well as Spoiled Maltese. 

Please don't make it into something it is not. 

Bark less, wag more.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> Bark less, wag more.[/B]


 :amen:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> Bark less, wag more.[/B]


LOL- great expression!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online.
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...



:goodpost:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> Regarding the FB group, (it's not a fan page, it's a group) since there are now so many SM members on Facebook who have "Friended" each other, I think it's a great idea to have a FB group just for us crazy Malt lovers. This way we can keep track of our SM friends, and chat about our fluffs when we are on Facebook. Then the non-Maltese friends won't think we've lost our mind. Imagine if you have 60+ Malt owners as friends on Facebook. Your wall would constantly be plastered with photos of fluffs and chats about dog bows and piddle pads, lol. So I think that a private group is a good idea. This way we don't have to subject our Malt-less friends to the fluffbutt talk.
> 
> It may have been started at an awkward time, but still, it was a very good idea, and a good thing to have on FB. It's not a _replacement_ for SM, but an _addition _to SM for those of you who are on Facebook as well as Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> ...


This is what I was trying to say  You did it much better LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 3 2010, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online.
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: :ThankYou: Very well said.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I set up a facebook account a couple months ago but I never went back on and did anything with it but now that I see how many SM members are on I thought I would post the link to my page http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pro...100000577567641 I hope the link works, I just copied and pasted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427


> How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online.
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...


Suzan -- you are soooooo right. What a great post. I think that so many members are being supersensitive and other members insensitive even if they don't mean to be. I don't want to associate hassle with visiting a site. I have enough of that in the rest of my life. What you wrote about is part of why I haven't given out my FB page because I didn't want to be inundated by posts about the Malts amidst my family and friends. I tend to want to get thru FB quickly. But i did try to look for the Maltese group and can't find it. Do you know what I go to to link into it and become a fan.? I've been searching and coming up with things that are clearly not that site...like the fine people of Malta :smrofl: 
Thanks again for the post,
Sue


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 4 2010, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881522


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427





> How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online.
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...


Suzan -- you are soooooo right. What a great post. I think that so many members are being supersensitive and other members insensitive even if they don't mean to be. I don't want to associate hassle with visiting a site. I have enough of that in the rest of my life. What you wrote about is part of why I haven't given out my FB page because I didn't want to be inundated by posts about the Malts amidst my family and friends. I tend to want to get thru FB quickly. But i did try to look for the Maltese group and can't find it. Do you know what I go to to link into it and become a fan.? I've been searching and coming up with things that are clearly not that site...like the fine people of Malta :smrofl: 
Thanks again for the post,
Sue
[/B][/QUOTE]

*Edited.
Sorry, you'll need to promote your group by means other than SM. *


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881537


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427





> *How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online. *
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...



*Edited.
Sorry, you'll need to promote your group by means other than SM. *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Suzan. What you said was soooooo perfectly stated. I try as hard as I can to avoid being part of "drama." 

But to my eyes the worst drama this week has been created by people using this term in an insensitve way. I love our SM mods. :heart: Joe gave us a place to come together, Sher has kept us on an even keel and has always been there to help when we needed her. I have moderated on a forum myself (as well as classroom forums professionally) and I understand what a thankless and difficult job it can be. It takes a very cool head and a very light touch. For years our moderators have done a wonderful job with that. But in my opinion the team made a mistake this week by creating a bit of their own "drama" with the use of this terminology. The definition of *moderate* is:_ to reduce the excessiveness of; make less violent, severe, intense, or rigorous: to moderate the sharpness of one's words. _ I think a mark was missed here. 

I recognize that there are hurt feelings on both sides. But I am very sad to see that continue to the point where the moderators have suppressed our ability to speak about this other FB group. :confused1: What makes this particular club or group any less acceptable than the others that are posted here? (We even have an entire section of the forum devoted to clubs or groups). There is clearly a perception that this group is meant to bash SM or the people that run SM. And I realize that a couple of people might have made it seem that way. But since I joined the group I have seen NO evidence of any such thing. I joined this group on an invite on FB from good friends, but I certainly would not have done so if I thought it had anything to do with bashing our friends here on SM. 

I am happy that there will be an official SM fan page, so long as I am welcome there I will gladly join. But I am concerned at the way this is being presented as though you have to belong to the official one and not the other. This leads to further fractioning of sides. The censorship of the other FB group only feeds the flames of separation. 

I truly agree with Suzan. It should be seen as any other club of interest to the members. As an addition, not as a substitution for SM.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just friended you. Stephanie B. is me and the Josiebean!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 4 2010, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881760


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881537





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881427





> *How many times have you heard "It's not WHAT you said, it's THE WAY YOU SAID IT." Sometimes, it's not the words, it's the tone or the attitude that may come across negatively, when the intention was positive. It happens all the time online. *
> 
> I've been around here for 2 years now. Look, this forum isn't perfect - no forum is perfect. There are a lot of nice people here, for the most part. Sometimes I get hurt or upset here, and I think about leaving for good. Maybe I will someday, but not yet.
> 
> ...



*Edited.
Sorry, you'll need to promote your group by means other than SM. *
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Suzan. What you said was soooooo perfectly stated. I try as hard as I can to avoid being part of "drama." 

But to my eyes the worst drama this week has been created by people using this term in an insensitve way. I love our SM mods. :heart: Joe gave us a place to come together, Sher has kept us on an even keel and has always been there to help when we needed her. I have moderated on a forum myself (as well as classroom forums professionally) and I understand what a thankless and difficult job it can be. It takes a very cool head and a very light touch. For years our moderators have done a wonderful job with that. But in my opinion the team made a mistake this week by creating a bit of their own "drama" with the use of this terminology. The definition of *moderate* is:_ to reduce the excessiveness of; make less violent, severe, intense, or rigorous: to moderate the sharpness of one's words. _ I think a mark was missed here. 

I recognize that there are hurt feelings on both sides. But I am very sad to see that continue to the point where the moderators have suppressed our ability to speak about this other FB group. :confused1: What makes this particular club or group any less acceptable than the others that are posted here? (We even have an entire section of the forum devoted to clubs or groups). There is clearly a perception that this group is meant to bash SM or the people that run SM. And I realize that a couple of people might have made it seem that way. But since I joined the group I have seen NO evidence of any such thing. I joined this group on an invite on FB from good friends, but I certainly would not have done so if I thought it had anything to do with bashing our friends here on SM. 

I am happy that there will be an official SM fan page, so long as I am welcome there I will gladly join. But I am concerned at the way this is being presented as though you have to belong to the official one and not the other. This leads to further fractioning of sides. The censorship of the other FB group only feeds the flames of separation. 

I truly agree with Suzan. It should be seen as any other club of interest to the members. As an addition, not as a substitution for SM.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, not a substitute but an addition. 

i didn't know it was supposed to be a secret club to take the place of SM until i read it on here. Even after reading that, I still don't see it. I'm enjoying getting to 'know' our sm members more (since Facebook is a lot more personal) and am loving all the pictures posted. This was not a 'goodbye cruel forum' where someone turned around and started there own forum/group because they were fed up with SM, it was something fun.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sher and Joe have done an awesome job and I have great respect and affection for them. I think that everyone needs to take a step back, leave the hurt behind and move forward toward our common goal of sharing info on our Malts and developing friendships, whether it be on Spoiled Maltese or Facebook, or both.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't think this was a post I would have to write but since there really does appear to be a lot of confusion I will come out and clear the air. I asked for the FB group to be made either closed or secret. The reason I did asked for this is as follows AND ONLY FOR THE FOLLOWING REASONS:

1. I am a private person. I am very careful what I post here on SM's open forums and on FB. Closed/Secret allows you to control who sees what you write.

2. I do not plan on friending everyone in the FB group (as some I don't know) and therefore didn't want them to have access to my profile or have their friends have access to my profile. By having it be closed/secret you can prevent that.

3. I hate having my FB updates filled with posts from groups that I belong too (similar to when we do SS and it fills up the recently added posts section). Being secret stops this from happening.

4. Lastly, I joined SM as a way to learn about Maltese to be able to better provide for Hunter. I honestly never anticipated making so many wonderful friends (that would also be on FB). I truly enjoy having a place to go to talk about him and learn - but my non-dog friends don't want to hear it all or have it clog up their news - secret stops that from happening.

As various other people had the same concerns as me and wanted to save their friends from hearing about more and more maltese - it was decided that the group would be made secret. That's it. There is no SM bashing and if SM were to have a facebook page, I would beome a fan of that as well


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881537


> *Edited.
> Sorry, you'll need to promote your group by means other than SM. *[/B]


Can the mods post rules? I'm not understanding why posts are being edited/deleted.
I did read over the Forum Terms and Rules and while it does say "We have the ability to remove objectionable messages" I just don't understand why this is objectionable?

People promote things on the site from time to time and they're not always necessarily good (i.e., Cash4Gold, bybs, etc.), but those posts aren't deleted.

Maybe the group was misconstrued at the beginning but I think it's pretty clear that the group is not negative nor an "Anti-SM" group. I guess it would be a little different if SM already did have a fan page on facebook, but it's not up yet and we didn't know one was being created until after the group was made. The group itself is closed for privacy reasons which I thought was very much like how on SM there are some areas people cannot view unless they create an account or sign in. I just don't understand how this is different? Can one of the mods explain?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wasn't promoting anything, BTW. It's not "my group." I didn't create it, I'm only a member so my other FB friends don't have to put up with my Maltese obsession. 

So now links or info to another site is provided, it is a promotion? I provide links all the time and I never was censored.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Feb 4 2010, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881802


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881537





> *Edited.
> Sorry, you'll need to promote your group by means other than SM. *[/B]


Can the mods post rules? I'm not understanding why posts are being edited/deleted.
I did read over the Forum Terms and Rules and while it does say "We have the ability to remove objectionable messages" I just don't understand why this is objectionable?

People promote things on the site from time to time and they're not always necessarily good (i.e., Cash4Gold, bybs, etc.), but those posts aren't deleted.

Maybe the group was misconstrued at the beginning but I think it's pretty clear that the group is not negative nor an "Anti-SM" group. I guess it would be a little different if SM already did have a fan page on facebook, but it's not up yet and we didn't know one was being created until after the group was made. The group itself is closed for privacy reasons which I thought was very much like how on SM there are some areas people cannot view unless they create an account or sign in. I just don't understand how this is different? Can one of the mods explain?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is just not appropriate, nor appreciated for links to another Matlese group to be posted on this one. Most forums are like that .. If it isn't obvious to begin with then I doubt that my explanation will be understood. 

It's like going over to Maltese Talk and posting a link to SM and saying to come on over here. 

I am sorry but cash for gold or BYBs.. those are not a slap in the face to this forum.. Again, if you don't get it then I can't explain. 

I am closing this thread. My nerves just can't take any more of this. And it is so far off topic that I don't think it'll ever get back on track.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have deleted what i want to say almost 10 times now, so all I will say is WOW!

Sher, I am sorry you had to deal with a thread like this, it's unnecessary and rediculous


----------

